# Mesa boogie vs engl cab???



## IbanezDemonAlex (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally joined so here is my first question...

Looking to get a nice new cab for my rig..
Love metal/djent meshuggah style stuff, just got an axe fx 2 and my latest guitar is the classic ibby rg7621 with bkp aftermaths.yes the cab sims are freaking awesome on the axe but I still prefer a cab or blending for recording.

Mesa boogie rec cab? Or an ENGL cab of some sort?
Help.


----------



## wlfers (Jan 2, 2012)

What speaker/cab characteristics do you like. Bright, crunchy, mid spiked, creamy, smooth, dark, flat?


edit: said dark twice


----------



## IbanezDemonAlex (Jan 2, 2012)

To be honest... I'm not sure yet.
The main sounds I'd like to reproduce ( ideally) would be rhythm sounds like periphery and meshuggah but at the same time Joe satriani type lead tones.
I can get all the right sounds from the axe (eventually)but the cab just needs to help emphasise these.
I only just got the axe, but from what I've done so far , I know I can get these sounds pretty soon.
Generally I love pick attack on rhythm and quite a warm, high mids kind of lead
I don't think i answered your question lol


----------



## groph (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like you might like Vintage 30s then, at least in theory.


----------



## wlfers (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm assuming your purpose for the cab based on your first post is for recording purposes? Do you have a power amp to power the axe-fx through a cab? Plans to play live?

Many people run their Axe-fx direct and through a powered monitor to play live, and just straight direct for recording. Now if your main/only purpose is for recording, then buying a powered monitor would be a waste because you would just go direct. On the other hand if you like the flavor and as you said in your first post, the blending possibilities you'll have to consider a power amp too. 

I can't really say much on the Engl vs Mesa because although I love Engl preamps I've never given their cabs a chance. Do you have any way of trying out any cabs/speakers?


----------



## fitterhappier (Jan 2, 2012)

Neither Mesa or ENGL. I would go with an Orange cab loaded with Vintage 30s. Between that cab and the Axe, you should be able to get to any tone you want.


----------



## IbanezDemonAlex (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, first of all I already own a power amp the velocity 100 and also have the Harley Benton vintage 2x12. For the money it sounds great but I'm looking into the pros and cons of a valve power amp plus a new cab.I just intended this being about the cab but guess that would be hard now.

I am just getting up and running with my first album, slowly building up the gear I need.
i don't intend to do many gigs I the near future but the sound and response I get from the cab with the cab sim off in general is better.
I usually record direct but I'm either not dialing the cab/amp tones right or my studio monitors suck.( behringer truth passive)I want krk's.....

I guess going by what I've heard it's either of these companys cabs for me but just not sure which..but then there's everything thing else to think about too...
Meh


----------



## purpledc (Jan 2, 2012)

mesas and engls should sound relatively the same. They both use Vin30s in their standard cabs though they may be different variations. Honestly though, id go with the mesa cab for its plywood construction. The standard engl cabs are particle board and cost as much as the mesa. You could get an engl pro cab but they are even more money. I personally like the tight sound you can get out of the standard sized recto cabs. Im so sick of this oversized cabinet bullshit.


----------



## wlfers (Jan 2, 2012)

He's located in Europe though, Engls should be cheaper than Mesa there.


----------



## evilsaint (Jan 2, 2012)

Front-loaded vs rear-loaded.


----------



## blackrobedone (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to give a recommendation either way. Cabs will sound different even if they are identical. They are a strange animal. If you are getting a quality cabinet you can't go wrong. You'll just have to tweak the rest of your setup around it once you get the cab - a little more mids here, adjust the presence, adjust the pickup height, etc. Mesa cabs sound somewhat scooped in my experience. They are tuned to a different frequency (I'm thinking of the oversized cabs). 
Do you remember the legend of Eric Johnson being able to tell the tonal difference when he had batteries or a power supply connected to his pedals? If someone can recommend you a cabinet for the sound you want based on whether it is front or rear loaded, then they rival Eric Johnson for having ears of the gods.


----------



## IbanezDemonAlex (Jan 3, 2012)

Currently looking at either a second hand duel rec cab £699 or an ENGL e412vs pro £790.... The black orange ppc412 £679 are quite appealing too...hmm shame there's nowhere to hear them round here.. Any thoughts are greatly received


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 3, 2012)

Just remember, the mesa v30's are different to other v30's. Different magnets, also they're ipswich made (not chinese)

If anything for tighter and controlled, and for downtuning I ended up going with a standard/stilletto mesa cab with v30's. The oversized/recto may be a bit too much bass response wise.


----------



## purpledc (Jan 3, 2012)

athawulf said:


> He's located in Europe though, Engls should be cheaper than Mesa there.




great point. Missed that.


----------

